# I'm looking at buying this Stihl 009L, What do you think?



## Rusty99 (May 25, 2011)

I posted an ad on Kijiji here in Canada. Its a free online classified. I said I was looking for a used top handle chainsaw.

This guy called me up and told me he was asking $250 Canadian for his Stihl 009L. I kinda thought that was alot money considering I can buy a brand new 192T for $375. He is firm on the price. 


What do you guys think? Here is the link to the ad with pictures

STIHL 009L "TOP HANDLE" CHAINSAW / CHAIN SAW - Edmonton Tools & Hardware For Sale - Kijiji Edmonton Canada.

I'm not desperate for another saw, but looking for a top handle to strap on the front on my ATV just in case.

Looking forward to your thoughts and opinions on the asking price and 009L in general
Cheers


----------



## pioneerguy600 (May 25, 2011)

Not for a 009, they might bring $100.


----------



## Chris J. (May 25, 2011)

Let him keep it, he won't get $250.00 for it.

That said, I like the 009/011 Stihl saws, compact & very ballsy.


----------



## mactodd (May 25, 2011)

Chris J. said:


> Let him keep it, he won't get $250.00 for it.
> 
> That said, I like the 009/011 Stihl saws, compact & very ballsy.


 
$250 Canadian is like $275 US$$ now. Ain't no way in Hell I'd give that. I just sold a nice 009L for $100, and included a case, scrench and file, and had a brand new Stihl chain.


----------



## Rusty99 (May 26, 2011)

Thanks for the input guys! I figured it was way to much and I even told him that. I didn't want to come across as trying to low ball him. Come to think about it I didn't even make an offer, perhaps I will call him in a couple of weeks and offer him $100 to $150. 

Are there an notable disadvantages or flaws of the 009L compared to the 192T or 200T.

Is the 009L considered a homeowner saw or a pro saw? I've never actually seen on in the flesh. 

He says he bought it in 2000, approximately what year did Stihl stop making this saw? 

Cheers


----------



## pgg (May 26, 2011)

There's a gap of light years between a 200T & 192T and an 009, 192T is the plastic featherlite toy with revvy peaky engine that dies easily under pressure. Good for pruning branches and small stuff only. 

009 is a solid metal brick with low-rev reed-valve grunt combined with harsh wicked vibration if it's the model with no AV. You could club a grizzly unconscious with an 009. The 192T would just bounce off it's skull. The 009 good for chugging through whatever you throw at it, 14" bar is about right for it. 

009 is reasonably nimble and not too heavy with a 12" setup as you'd want on a trailbike, but the 192 & 200 are better choice for nibbling at bits and pieces. 009 is better in the backyard grinding thru logs .

200T is a whole different class than the other two.


----------



## DG2244 (May 26, 2011)

The 009L is defiantly the model you want if you are looking at this series of saw. It has the larger motor for a little more grunt. The 009L have no AV (011 AVT has anti vibration) but don’t really seem to need it, as you usually aren’t running these saws for long periods of time. They were designed to be a reasonably priced, homeowner class saw. Because they have such good torque and wide power band, this series of saws worked their way into many areas of woodcutting. They are ultra rugged and when tuned correctly will cut with surprising efficiency. There are problems of course, but none are major. The reed block and oil pump are the two most common complaints of failures. Some of that is because these saws have been in service for so long. Nothing on a chainsaw lasts forever. The good news is both are easy fix items you can find on eBay. Prices range from $150 to $200 US and have been seeing the prices climb recently. If you’re not in a hurry you will find a good one at a reasonable price. I have a stable of them and use them regularly for topping felled trees and bucking stuff 6” to 8”. I have lots of saws in my collection but find the little Stihl 009L or 011AVT are my first choice when I know I’m going into the woods and need a reliable small saw.


----------

